# which diet best to relieve ibs alternating?



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just wondering which diet would anyone recommend to alleviate symptoms of ibs alternating?

Fodmap?

SCD?

Paleo?

Any others?

Bowel movements are irregular never fully relieved sometimes its hard pencil stools or it is loose paste like a clump of plaster.

Get massive bowel movement after exercise not sure why. Does eating foods high in fodmaps cause constipation?

Thanks guys

(Trying to stay positive but diet is stressing me and depressing which is not helping)


----------

